# STAIRS OFF OF ADA RAMP



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

Can you have a small staircase off of an ADA ramp? it would only be two stairs, but I think breaking the railing of the ramp is a "no no"?


----------



## RLGA (Feb 18, 2021)

Can you provide a sketch of what you mean?


----------



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

RLGA said:


> Can you provide a sketch of what you mean?


----------



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

I am confused about how to upload an image?


----------



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

file:///C:/Users/kendra/OneDrive%20-%20BGD/Desktop/ADA%20Sketch.JPG


----------



## RLGA (Feb 18, 2021)

I think you have to be a Sawhorse subscriber or a Supporter subscriber (not sure on that last one) to directly post an image. 

You can put the image on an image hosting site and provide a link to that. 

Otherwise, describe in a little more detail how the stair is attached.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

RLGA said:


> I think you have to be a Sawhorse subscriber or a Supporter subscriber (not sure on that last one) to directly post an image.
> 
> You can put the image on an image hosting site and provide a link to that.
> 
> Otherwise, describe in a little more detail how the stair is attached.


Gotcha! I didn't even know about that option! If I had known I would have been contributing way before now  Anyway, just became Sawhorse, so attaching image here


----------



## RLGA (Feb 18, 2021)

The drawing helps. The note about the slope appears to be on a landing, so just FYI, I wouldn't put it there--it may confuse someone. Now, on to your question...

What you have shown does not seem to be a problem. Section 1014.6 allows extensions to be continuous to an adjacent ramp _or _stair. The handrail around the landing is not necessary, and you do not need a guard rail since the height is not more than 30 inches. However, you do need edge protection at the ramp landings per Section 1012.10, but Exception 2 does not require edge protection when the landing serves an adjacent ramp _or_ stairway.

You need to make sure the handrail extension between the stair and the ramp run between the two landings is at least 12 inches.


----------



## e hilton (Feb 18, 2021)

I agree about the location of the text.  Also might want to put arrows on the sloped surfaces.


----------



## Kendra (Feb 18, 2021)

RLGA said:


> The drawing helps. The note about the slope appears to be on a landing, so just FYI, I wouldn't put it there--it may confuse someone. Now, on to your question...
> 
> What you have shown does not seem to be a problem. Section 1014.6 allows extensions to be continuous to an adjacent ramp _or _stair. The handrail around the landing is not necessary, and you do not need a guard rail since the height is not more than 30 inches. However, you do need edge protection at the ramp landings per Section 1012.10, but Exception 2 does not require edge protection when the landing serves an adjacent ramp _or_ stairway.
> 
> You need to make sure the handrail extension between the stair and the ramp run between the two landings is at least 12 inches.Thank





e hilton said:


> I agree about the location of the text.  Also might want to put arrows on the sloped surfaces.


thank you!


----------



## Teeshot (Feb 18, 2021)

In CA, both treads would also require contrasting striping.


----------



## tbz (Feb 22, 2021)

I agree with everyone on the design being compliant, however Kendra if you are the designer I would suggest if you have the room to move the steps one tread depth out and extend the landing level out towards the treads; providing for a transitional buffer distance for the stairs.  

The outer handrail coming down the upper ramp that turns and instantly descends down the stair flight, though compliant is not like connecting two stair flights, it is a ramp to a stair flight, thus congestion in high traffic could produce someone standing with their back to the stairs who is thinking ramp descent and distracted; and can step back.

providing a buffer between the top tread's riser and the rectangular mid landing allows for the stairs to be there, but separate.  This is just my opinion; and if you are reviewing the plan it's not a flag, but if you are a designer and the room permits; just a suggestion.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 22, 2021)

Teeshot said:


> In CA, both treads would also require contrasting striping.


Striping is based on whether it is exposed to weather, in which case all nosings would require striping. If interior only the top and bottom nosings of the run would require striping.

Do you have a copy of your code and the ADASAD? Have you visited the Access Boards website? They have free webinars, animations and publications on it.


----------



## steveray (Feb 22, 2021)

Going off of what Tom said....I would not call the ramp to stair handrail (or vice versa) compliant if it did not have the 12" in the direction of travel extension...Pretty sure no one is doing laps there....


----------

